# Elmer's #33 Mill Engine



## black85vette (Mar 3, 2009)

This is just my 4th project. Each has been more difficult for me than the last. This one added the need to use a 4 jaw chuck which I recently bought. Getting the cylinder, piston, head, cross slide, connecting rod and crank to all line up was a real challenge for me. Just did the first trial assembly tonight and it ran first try. Got it to run all the way down to 5 pounds of air pressure. Now to tear it down, clean up the tool marks, do some polish and paint. Then see if it still runs.

I think this will be the last of small scale for me. I have had enough of tapping 2-56 holes in aluminum to last me for a long time.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a nice looking engine. You did a great job. Thanks for the photos. Could a video of it running be in our future ???

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations, it looks great! :bow:

I'm a big fan of Elmer's motors, but have not yet built this one.

I'm having a small problem with these size engines.Take a look at #42 oscillating- cylinder, (I just finished one) those tiny parts gave me an actual head ache!

Strange, but I find tapping 0-80 and 2-56 very easy. Its 4-40 and 5-40 that drive me nuts, just those 2 sizes. In aluminum they seem to snap for no reason. It could be I'm going for to high of a % of thread, or maybe my 1-HP mill is the culprit, I don't know. 

MB


----------



## steamer (Mar 3, 2009)

black85vette,

Mighty fine....good job of it...

Yes it will run just fine after you bling it up....but it doesn't need the bling....

How about a 2 HP single....?


Dave


----------



## black85vette (Mar 4, 2009)

Metal Butcher; yes the small parts are a pain. Elmer used a lot of the same basic designs in a lot of the engines. #42 shares the valve assembly with the #33 and others. Those small parts and tiny holes gave me fits.  Not sure why he liked that valve set up.


----------



## black85vette (Mar 4, 2009)

Lets see if this works. Shot a short and quick video and stuck it out in my Flickr account.

Should be here:<removed, see new video post>
Seems to run pretty steady at about 6 lbs of air. Did some minor clean up today.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 4, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Metal Butcher; yes the small parts are a pain. Elmer used a lot of the same basic designs in a lot of the engines. #42 shares the valve assembly with the #33 and others. Those small parts and tiny holes gave me fits. Not sure why he liked that valve set up.



I guess model engineers like Elmer develop a certain style. Take a look at and consider building the H-QUAD. It is Elmer's design scaled up in size by another builder. Other than some confusion I had (senility?) with the valve block it was really fun to build. Its a self starting, smooth running engine with a reverse valve. It is one of my favorites.

Here's a picture of the one I built. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmer...ode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&count=20&dir=asc 

When you view the photo click on "next" in the upper right corner to see all the different angle shots. MB


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi black85vette and MB,
Thanks for sharing photos and video of your work:bow: :bow: :bow:
I'm not too crazy about small parts either and wonder if a 2x or 3x scaleup of the #33 is feasible? I may look into that,

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## black85vette (Mar 5, 2009)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> I'm not too crazy about small parts either and wonder if a 2x or 3x scaleup of the #33 is feasible? I may look into that,


l

I am thinking my next project will be the beam engine that Brian scaled up. His plans are great and there have been a couple built. Don't think I want to venture out very far all on my own yet.  I will have to do some of the work at my friend's house since I can't mill parts much larger than 3" x 2" and he has a big full size commercial mill and lathe.


----------



## kvom (Mar 5, 2009)

The beam engine was a nice project for me. Having access to a good rotary table was a plus, and I used a 1/8" corner rounding mill in quite a few places. The hardest piece for me was the valve (broke quite a few, and eventually made it in 3 pieces. The most "finicky" pieces were the valve levers. I made the eccentric in two pieces, which made it rather easier than using the 4-jaw.

The only thread sizes I really needed were 5-40 and 10-24, although I did use some other sizes to attach the various pieces to the base. Had I planned ahead I could have used 10-24 for everything there.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice job black85vette. Awesome 4th build.


----------



## black85vette (Mar 5, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> Having access to a good rotary table was a plus, and I used a 1/8" corner rounding mill in quite a few places.



That is part of my plan for the next project. I have used a rotary table but don't have one of my own. So looks like the next project will be the motivation to get it. 

Thanks for the info on building the beam engine. It will be nice to go back and look over other posts about it.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 5, 2009)

*black85vette *- beautiful job on your other engines in your Yahoo Richard's Engines album ! Nice paint jobs too ! Powder coat ?

Folks, if you haven't checked out *black85vette * other engines, look at the link he gave to the Elmer's Engines Yahoo group !

Mike


----------



## black85vette (Mar 5, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> *black85vette *- beautiful job on your other engines in your Yahoo Richard's Engines album ! Nice paint jobs too ! Powder coat ?
> 
> Folks, if you haven't checked out *black85vette * other engines, look at the link he gave to the Elmer's Engines Yahoo group !
> 
> Mike



I would love to take credit for them but that link is to Metal Butcher's engines, not mine!


----------



## black85vette (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a better video and put it on You Tube so the quality should be much better:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_912KvZB938[/ame]


----------



## Maryak (Mar 15, 2009)

Very smooth and quiet - Nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## kvom (Mar 15, 2009)

I like it! ;D


----------

